# New here



## Prince#Rider

You and I almost have the same name!!!!!! ( I spell mine Annaka) Your horse looks like mine too!!!!!!!!!! I ride Western so I can't help you improve your riding but I would be happy just to chat! By the way your horse is BEAUTIFUL  Look forward to getting to know you 8)


----------



## Prince#Rider

Oh, by the way, what does your signature say?


----------



## barnrat

Yes what does your siggy say?! 

Anyways, you have got a beautiful horse and I would love to see your other one as well! Cant wait to chat with you!


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## Prince#Rider

OK, now I am confused  . Is it your English language that you want help on?

By the way, I live in the United States!!


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## Prince#Rider

Yes I do! http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l160/laddie_01/jhsad.jpg

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l160/laddie_01/random014.jpg


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## Prince#Rider

My horse is 8 years old  I cant wait to see your pictures!


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## barnrat

I have seen horses turn white by the time they were 2 or 3....is that early?! or is that usual, just by the way you were saying things I could not tell what happens in germany.....( I would not think horses were so different in different countrys...)


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## barnrat

Anni
I was only talking about common horses like quarter horses or arabians (at least they are common here) Not a certain breed, but the site is in german... :roll: ...kind of hard for me to read that :lol:


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## Prince#Rider

anni257 said:


> ...then he is the same "quick-whiting-horse" as mine  . Or is he born white (I did not see an albino...)?
> Pictures are uploaded


I just bought my horse a year ago so I dont know what color he was when he was born because he is not registered. I dont even know what breed he is. (maybe he's several)


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## Painted Horse

You are doing a great job with your english.

A couple of minor corrections.

"If you go to the forum there and *klick* on "Pferdebilder unserer User" and then "Unsere Andalusier Teil 3" or "Unsere Andalusier Teil 4", you will see lots of young horses, who turn white later on... "

The english word is CLICK not Klick. Meaning to click on a link with your mouse. 

A couple of corrections in this sentence.
"But an arabian *male* at our stable will *get* it's foal in early summer"

The term is MARE not MALE.. A Male is a Stallion or Gelding. A Mare is mature Female horse. A filly is a Young female horse.

Colt is a young male horse.
Stallion is an adult male
Gelding is a adult male that has been gelded.

Filly is a young female horse
Mare is an adult female horse

Foal is a baby horse of either sex.


We would probably refer too a mare giving birth to a foal as. "An Arabian mare at our stable will DROP her foal in early summer". Or " the Mare will Foal in the Spring"

I bought a Foxtrotter at 4 years old that was very grey. He was born and registered as a Chestnut Roan. By age 10 he was very white. Even his mane and tail that had been very black at 4years old had greyed out and was becoming white.

But I also have a black horse that will always be black.










My Grey horse at 9 years old


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## [email protected]

hi anni, 
i'm a fan of andalusians and i love your horse! How long have you had him for? I have gray welsh gelding who was chestnut as a foal and he is almost completely white, when i got him he was very dappled now he only has dark points (hocks,knees, muzzle etc) He is 13 & i got him when he was 6.


----------



## anni257

...


----------



## [email protected]

I have a welsh B gelding he is 13.3 &3/4hh, strictly that is over height(therefore why he was gelded) however luckily in Australia geldings ar still allowed to be shown even if they are overheight!


----------

